# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Комплексная бухгалтерия 7.7 релиз 521

## val1407

HELP!!!! 
Не могу найти Комплексная бухгалтерия 7.7 релиз 521, примерно 2х годовалой давности... у кого есть, поделитесь ссылкой пожалуйста! Буду очень благодарна! :blush:

----------


## alexandr_ll

> HELP!!!! 
> Не могу найти Комплексная бухгалтерия 7.7 релиз 521, примерно 2х годовалой давности... у кого есть, поделитесь ссылкой пожалуйста! Буду очень благодарна! :blush:


Все есть здесь:
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...9B%D0%9A%D0%98!

----------

